# hey AAWH!



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What's happening with that steam boiler job after you got the TAOSH?


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

We had a factory rep (from powerflame) come and set the burner settings to factory specs, still a couple more items they want done.

We are still working on it.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I started reading the book. Not quite through with it yet, but it's definitely very informative.


----------

